# RATE ME -- 19 y/o male, 6'2"



## Zero (Mar 25, 2019)

The guy with dark hair who I didn't blur out is @712127 

Brutal honesty only


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Mar 25, 2019)

Chad obviously
Don't act as if you don't know it


----------



## Madness (Mar 25, 2019)

High tier chad lite, you could slay legit any girl why are you here. (Best looking user by far)


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Mar 25, 2019)

Get out you are making me suicidal


----------



## Zero (Mar 25, 2019)

Madness said:


> High tier chad lite, you could slay legit any girl why are you here. (Best looking user by far)



Thanks man
Haven't really looked at the other rate threads yet


----------



## 712127 (Mar 25, 2019)

slayers.net


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Mar 25, 2019)

Reported for bragging. You obviously know you're good-looking.


----------



## Zero (Mar 25, 2019)

712127 said:


> slayers.net



I wish I wasn't a manlet but a *6'4 CHAD* like you my man! Btw call me on discord


AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> Reported for bragging. You obviously know you're good-looking.



I know I'm not ugly but I still want to verify, relax bro


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 25, 2019)

@Coping is something off with the mouth area or is it just me?

Good looking regardless probably 6.5ish


----------



## Zero (Mar 25, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> @Coping is something off with the mouth area or is it just me?
> 
> Good looking regardless probably 6.5ish



I have a small palate and my lips are too prominent


----------



## kobecel (Mar 25, 2019)

MOG MOG MOGS YOU


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 25, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> @Coping is something off with the mouth area or is it just me?
> 
> Good looking regardless probably 6.5ish


He probably has more broad appeal than almost everyone rated higher than him in PSL...


----------



## fobos (Mar 25, 2019)

@712127 why do you hang out with him lol


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 25, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> He probably has more broad appeal than almost everyone rated higher than him in PSL...


Hard to disagree with that. Looks great in the fourth picture, good in the third, so so in the first two and good in the fifth.


----------



## 712127 (Mar 25, 2019)

fobos said:


> @712127 why do you hang out with him lol



we slay chicks pretty often tbh, but obviously we split. JFL if you think im gonna talk to girls with him next to me


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Mar 25, 2019)

Beyond ugly. Good lord it is so over for you I don't even want to explain how repulsive you are. My god just rope boyo, seriously, you've got no chance in slaying. Just ldar with the rest of us. Lord help me if your face hasn't ruined my day already and I just woke up


----------



## Deleted member 1084 (Mar 25, 2019)

Upward turned nose, it's over for you.


----------



## fobos (Mar 25, 2019)

712127 said:


> we slay chicks pretty often tbh, but obviously we split. JFL if you think im gonna talk to girls with him next to me


youre invisible next to him lol


----------



## Aribbaa (Mar 25, 2019)

Fucking chad


----------



## Zero (Mar 25, 2019)

Paretocel said:


> Upward turned nose, it's over for you.



I wish I had a merchant's nose like my hero David Gandy!


----------



## theropeking (Mar 25, 2019)

Long philtrum and incel wrists

High tier normie irl but looks like chad lite in the selfie.


----------



## 712127 (Mar 25, 2019)

fobos said:


> youre invisible next to him lol



b-b-but i heightmog him


----------



## Zero (Mar 25, 2019)

theropeking said:


> View attachment 33982
> 
> View attachment 33983
> 
> ...



Yeah I agree


GenericChad1444 said:


> Beyond ugly. Good lord it is so over for you I don't even want to explain how repulsive you are. My god just rope boyo, seriously, you've got no chance in slaying. Just ldar with the rest of us. Lord help me if your face hasn't ruined my day already and I just woke up



Then can't I ever get a girl???


----------



## theropeking (Mar 25, 2019)

Zero said:


> Yeah I agree



Other than that you mog almost every guy here. The selfie is extremely overpowered. Would probably get 50 matches in 1 day with this pic alone ngl


----------



## Aribbaa (Mar 25, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Other than that you mog almost every guy here. The selfie is extremely overpowered. Would probably get 50 matches in 1 day with this pic alone ngl
> 
> View attachment 33985


Agreed. Whats your body fat atm?


----------



## Zero (Mar 25, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Other than that you mog almost every guy here. The selfie is extremely overpowered. Would probably get 50 matches in 1 day with this pic alone ngl
> 
> View attachment 33985



I got like 40ish in 1 day but that wasn't one of the pics
I think using pics like that on tinder is super autistic, just do social pics only


----------



## Lumbersexual (Mar 25, 2019)

Slayers everywhere on this forum. Like a better version of Orb


----------



## Zero (Mar 25, 2019)

Aribbaa said:


> Agreed. Whats your body fat atm?



I have no clue
13% maybe


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Mar 25, 2019)

facially best looking guy i've seen on this site


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Mar 25, 2019)

Then can't I ever get a girl???
[/QUOTE]

Im sorry to break the bad news to you son, there's simply no hope left for you. Ur only option is to go out and release glorious pheromones built up after ldaring for a good 5 years (srs)


----------



## 712127 (Mar 25, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> How did you even muster the courage to even take that picture jfl I would have dashed to the next city if I was


idk why youd rather be friends with an incel than a chad


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Mar 25, 2019)

@belnar93 on suicide watch


----------



## Coping (Mar 25, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> @Coping is something off with the mouth area or is it just me?
> 
> Good looking regardless probably 6.5ish


Rated him the same tbh PSL 6.5, it’s his longish philtrum plus nose shape giving the weird appearance ngl


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Mar 25, 2019)

712127 said:


> idk why youd rather be friends with an incel than a chad



was supposed to delete that fuk


----------



## superighteous (Mar 25, 2019)

Your face and what it implies about your life makes me want to die.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 25, 2019)

Coping said:


> Rated him the same tbh PSL 6.5, it’s his longish philtrum plus nose shape giving the weird appearance ngl


Exactly what I said to @dogtown. He mogs me and @Arceus300 but gets mogged by @goff2 imho so 6.5 seems about right.


----------



## dogtown (Mar 25, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Exactly what I said to @dogtown. He mogs me and @Arceus300 but gets mogged by @goff2 imho so 6.5 seems about right.



He mogs geof


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 25, 2019)

dogtown said:


> He mogs geof


Disagree there. @goff2 has a much better eye area and harmony. He's also 6'4" with better colouring. @Zero has a better lower third.


----------



## Zero (Mar 25, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Disagree there. @goff2 has a much better eye area and harmony. He's also 6'4" with better colouring. @Zero has a better lower third.



I'm not that good at comparing so I can't say anything here

...so what do you say @goff2 let's hit the clubs and see what happens!


----------



## Coping (Mar 25, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Exactly what I said to @dogtown. He mogs me and @Arceus300 but gets mogged by @goff2 imho so 6.5 seems about right.


I need to see him in motion tbh from 5 feet away same with @goff2 in motion videos are the ultimate rating


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 25, 2019)

Coping said:


> I need to see him in motion tbh from 5 feet away same with @goff2 in motion videos are the ultimate rating


High IQ


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Mar 25, 2019)

superighteous said:


> Your face and what it implies about your life makes me want to die.


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Mar 25, 2019)

@Alarico8 I just checked goff pics again, no way this guy doesnt mog him. I'm pretty sure at least 7 out of 10 girls choose this guy over him based on face only. goff is taller and better frame so in IRL settings its maybe 50/50 or even 60/40 for him, but based on face alone there's no way, i dont believe it


----------



## Deleted member 283 (Mar 25, 2019)

Gtfo


----------



## belnar93 (Mar 25, 2019)

My cope is ´getting stronger


----------



## Sizzurp (Mar 25, 2019)

interesting


----------



## Zero (Mar 25, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> @Alarico8 I just checked goff pics again, no way this guy doesnt mog him. I'm pretty sure at least 7 out of 10 girls choose this guy over him based on face only. goff is taller and better frame so in IRL settings its maybe 50/50 or even 60/40 for him, but based on face alone there's no way, i dont believe it



goff looks good, can slay
If I woke up with swapped bodies tomorrow I wouldn't mind


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 25, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> @Alarico8 I just checked goff pics again, no way this guy doesnt mog him. I'm pretty sure at least 7 out of 10 girls choose this guy over him based on face only. goff is taller and better frame so in IRL settings its maybe 50/50 or even 60/40 for him, but based on face alone there's no way, i dont believe it











Maybe I'm wrong, but @goff2 looks better to me


----------



## Zero (Mar 25, 2019)

fatcelnolonger said:


> Gtfo
> View attachment 34002



Off my board you newfag! 


Alarico8 said:


> View attachment 34003
> View attachment 34004
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong, but @goff2 looks better to me



How old is he btw?


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 25, 2019)

Zero said:


> How old is he btw?


21 I think


----------



## Zero (Mar 25, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> 21 I think



I hope my face will masculinize then


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Mar 25, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> View attachment 34003
> View attachment 34004
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong, but @goff2 looks better to me



goff has better quality picture and probably filter too, but yeah goff is good looking too, but not as dom facially as this other guy, way more generic imo


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 25, 2019)

Zero said:


> I hope my face will masculinize then


It often does, though you already look decently masc.


----------



## Zeta ascended (Mar 25, 2019)

Get out before you become addicted to this forum and your life goes to shit.


----------



## Coping (Mar 25, 2019)

ARCBRAH RESPONDS! says he mogs you while taking a shit and that you’re jaw clenching! Also says he MOGS you in motion and you have a shitty frame









Streamable - free video publishing


Check out this video on Streamable using your phone, tablet or desktop.




streamable.com












Streamable Video


Watch this video on Streamable.




streamable.com










ITS OVER ? @Arceus300


----------



## dogtown (Mar 25, 2019)

Coping said:


> ARCBRAH RESPONDS! says he mogs you while taking a shit and that you’re jaw clenching! Also says he MOGS you in motion and you have a shitty frame
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This guy mogs him


----------



## Zero (Mar 25, 2019)

Coping said:


> ARCBRAH RESPONDS! says he mogs you while taking a shit and that you’re jaw clenching! Also says he MOGS you in motion and you have a shitty frame
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If that makes him sleep at night lol
I don't really care about mogging some guy on the internet, competition for me is for nightlife only where it matters


----------



## Coping (Mar 25, 2019)

dogtown said:


> This guy mogs him






Need to see this guy in motion tbh they’re diff phenos arcbrah has better midface area imo, might be same PSL


----------



## dogtown (Mar 25, 2019)

Coping said:


> View attachment 34015
> View attachment 34016
> 
> Need to see this guy in motion tbh they’re diff phenos arcbrah has better midface area imo, might be same PSL



We will see lol


----------



## Sizzurp (Mar 25, 2019)

Coping said:


> View attachment 34015
> View attachment 34016
> 
> Need to see this guy in motion tbh they’re diff phenos arcbrah has better midface area imo, might be same PSL



Archbrah, no question ,no frauding does awkward shit still moggs shit faggits


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 25, 2019)

Coping said:


> View attachment 34015
> View attachment 34016
> 
> Need to see this guy in motion tbh they’re diff phenos arcbrah has better midface area imo, might be same PSL


Agree, that nose and philtrum are jarring and neither have good eyes. @Zero is haloed by other two thirds.


----------



## Coping (Mar 25, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Agree, that nose and philtrum are jarring and neither have good eyes. @Zero is haloed by other two thirds.


Yea I would say @goff2 in that pic u posted mogs both for sure


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Mar 25, 2019)

dogtown said:


> This guy mogs him


lmao there shouldn't even be a comparison this guy is on another level compared to arcbrah


----------



## Zero (Mar 25, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> Archbrah, no question ,no frauding does awkward shit still moggs shit faggits



Want me to post an awkward vid? I'd do it for my new friend on this forum!


----------



## Coping (Mar 25, 2019)

Zero said:


> Want me to post an awkward vid? I'd do it for my new friend on this forum!


Yes post THE IN MOTION CONTEST CAN START NOW! @Arceus300


----------



## Vanillestorms (Mar 25, 2019)

Looks good fam, 6.5, if you had better lips you’d be a 7


----------



## Silence (Mar 25, 2019)

Lol.


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Mar 25, 2019)

after all the memeing people literally believe arcbrah is some super good looking guy. he's good looking, but not chad or chad-lite. on the other hand OP is actual chad-lite

also, about arcbrah thing, why a lot of people think hes good looking is called the "illusory of truth" effect, its a physchological tactic media/politicians/marketing use


----------



## belnar93 (Mar 25, 2019)

Mfw looking at these pics, literally cant cope.


----------



## Blitz (Mar 25, 2019)

belnar93 said:


> Mfw looking at these pics, literally cant cope.
> View attachment 34021


You look a lot like @DrTony


----------



## Coping (Mar 25, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> after all the memeing people literally believe arcbrah is some super good looking guy. he's good looking, but not chad or chad-lite. on the other hand OP is actual chad-lite
> 
> also, about arcbrah thing, why a lot of people think hes good looking is called the "illusory of truth" effect, its a physchological tactic media/politicians/marketing use
> 
> View attachment 34020


Cope tbh he’s actually gl facially chadlite for sure check the first in motion video I posted jfl he looks like some model also



If this is not chadlite at least then we’re not even humans


----------



## theropeking (Mar 25, 2019)

Blitz said:


> You look a lot like @DrTony



De tony @belnar93 and @Zero look all similar to each other


----------



## Zero (Mar 25, 2019)

Coping said:


> Yes post THE IN MOTION CONTEST CAN START NOW! @Arceus300



I think the video would be considered as bragging (girl in it), not allowed to post it am I?


Coping said:


> Cope tbh he’s actually gl facially chadlite for sure check the first in motion video I posted jfl he looks like some model also
> View attachment 34022
> View attachment 34023
> 
> If this is not chadlite at least then we’re not humans



Good enough
Wouldn't mind waking up as him tomorrow


----------



## Vanillestorms (Mar 25, 2019)

// Nvm


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 25, 2019)

Coping said:


> Cope tbh he’s actually gl facially chadlite for sure check the first in motion video I posted jfl he looks like some model also
> View attachment 34022
> View attachment 34023
> 
> If this is not chadlite at least then we’re not humans


Arcbrah is a Chadlite for sure.


----------



## rockndogs (Mar 25, 2019)

Its over

Go ER


----------



## dogtown (Mar 25, 2019)

Zero said:


> I think the video would be considered as bragging (girl in it), not allowed to post it am I?
> 
> 
> Good enough
> Wouldn't mind waking up as him tomorrow



Post it boyo


----------



## Coping (Mar 25, 2019)

Zero said:


> I think the video would be considered as bragging (girl in it), not allowed to post it am I?
> 
> 
> Good enough
> Wouldn't mind waking up as him tomorrow


Nah bro it’s not don’t worry post it this is in rating and a mogging contest


----------



## Zero (Mar 25, 2019)

Coping said:


> Nah bro it’s not don’t worry post it this is in rating and a mogging contest



Indulge in my autism friend:


----------



## dogtown (Mar 25, 2019)

Zero said:


> Indulge in my autism friend:




A video longer than 2 seconds JFL


----------



## Zero (Mar 25, 2019)

dogtown said:


> A video longer than 2 seconds JFL



I'm searching, relax my guy


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Mar 25, 2019)

Coping said:


> Cope tbh he’s actually gl facially chadlite for sure check the first in motion video I posted jfl he looks like some model also
> View attachment 34022
> View attachment 34023
> 
> If this is not chadlite at least then we’re not humans



he's not a chadlite, i know a lot of chadlites and chads IRL who mog him to death. he's very high tier normie, whos fashionmaxxed, inhibmaxxed, NTmaxxed, social circle maxxed


----------



## Coping (Mar 25, 2019)

Zero said:


> Indulge in my autism friend:



Longer one boyo show all angles of face


----------



## Deleted member 1084 (Mar 25, 2019)

Zero said:


> Indulge in my autism friend:



Lebensborn/10


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 25, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> he's not a chadlite, i know a lot of chadlites and chads IRL who mog him to death. he's very high tier normie, whos fashionmaxxed, inhibmaxxed, NTmaxxed, social circle maxxed


Probs location based. Arcbrah mogs every guy I know irl


----------



## Coping (Mar 25, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> he's not a chadlite, i know a lot of chadlites and chads IRL who mog him to death. he's very high tier normie, whos fashionmaxxed, inhibmaxxed, NTmaxxed, social circle maxxed


Lots of cope just like others who rated him avg when he slays 7s and 8s on tinder


----------



## Zero (Mar 25, 2019)

Coping said:


> Longer one boyo show all angles of face



U like this angle?


----------



## belnar93 (Mar 25, 2019)

Zero said:


> U like this angle?



brag boy


----------



## Coping (Mar 25, 2019)

Zero said:


> U like this angle?



slayer post sex tape


----------



## Zero (Mar 25, 2019)

Paretocel said:


> Lebensborn/10



Do sperm donors get paid? I'd gladly contribute


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 25, 2019)

Zero said:


> U like this angle?


----------



## Deleted member 1084 (Mar 25, 2019)

Zero said:


> U like this angle?



I like the direction we're moving in


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Mar 25, 2019)

Coping said:


> Lots of cope just like others who rated him avg when he slays 7s and 8s on tinder


i slay 7s and 8s on tinder and im not chad or chad-lite, whats ur point?


----------



## Deleted member 283 (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1084 (Mar 25, 2019)

Zero said:


> Do sperm donors get paid? I'd gladly contribute


Yes, sought-after men can earn $1000+/month by donating their Über-Chad sperm


----------



## Zero (Mar 25, 2019)

belnar93 said:


> brag boy



If I get banned for that then @Coping cucked me hard!


----------



## Deleted member 1084 (Mar 25, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> i slay 7s and 8s on tinder and im not chad or chad-lite, whats ur point?





> 6'7"


----------



## Coping (Mar 25, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> i slay 7s and 8s on tinder and im not chad or chad-lite, whats ur point?


Post a chadlite then lol rating objectively he’s not less than PSL 6 aka chadlite in motion he’s 6.5


----------



## Blitz (Mar 25, 2019)

Zero said:


> U like this angle?



Quality content, you fit right into this forum.


----------



## Zero (Mar 25, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> i slay 7s and 8s on tinder and im not chad or chad-lite, whats ur point?



I love tinder


----------



## theropeking (Mar 25, 2019)

Zero said:


> U like this angle?




Become Orb 2.0. Post a video like the vid below and you could become as popular as him but idk if you mog orb because his eye area is out of this world and his tan as well as angular lower third is fucking good.


----------



## dogtown (Mar 25, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Become Orb 2.0. Post a video like the vid below and you could become as popular as him but idk if you mog orb because his eye area is out of this world and his tan as well as angular lower third is fucking good.




Op is legit best looking guy I’ve seen on psl


----------



## Zero (Mar 25, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Become Orb 2.0. Post a video like the vid below and you could become as popular as him but idk if you mog orb because his eye area is out of this world and his tan as well as angular lower third is fucking good.




I'm good, I don't even have social media except snapchat anymore
Maybe arceus can do that if he wants?


dogtown said:


> Op is legit best looking guy I’ve seen on psl



Until he smiles


----------



## theropeking (Mar 25, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Op is legit best looking guy I’ve seen on psl



@666 from lookism mogs him. That guy is the most popular user on that site just because of his chaddy looks. You won't find his pics in google tho. Looks like marlon brando but just taller(6'4)


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Mar 25, 2019)

Zero said:


> U like this angle?




This is an excellent direction we're going in. Now to avoid banning from this site send a pic or video of that girl's nudes


----------



## dogtown (Mar 25, 2019)

Zero said:


> I'm good, I don't even have social media except snapchat anymore
> Maybe arceus can do that if he wants?
> 
> 
> Until he smiles



You have bad teath or something? 


theropeking said:


> @666 from lookism mogs him. That guy is the most popular user on that site just because of his chaddy looks. You won't find his pics in google tho. Looks like marlon brando but just taller(6'4)



I’ll try find his pics, Nordic looked chaddy too


----------



## TeaGuy (Mar 25, 2019)

Op looks good in selfies, but arceus mogs him in candids and in motion.


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Mar 25, 2019)

Coping said:


> Post a chadlite then lol rating objectively he’s not less than PSL 6 aka chadlite in motion he’s 6.5



https://unsee.cc/0ca72c0b/

this guy is short and bad frame so he I rate him as chad-lite, facially hes chad. i know him irl indirectly through friend of mine


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 25, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> https://unsee.cc/0ca72c0b/
> 
> this guy is short and bad frame so he I rate him as chad-lite, facially hes chad. i know him irl indirectly through friend of mine


Good rate


TeaGuy said:


> Op looks good in selfies, but arceus mogs him in candids and in motion.


So far, it seems


----------



## Zero (Mar 25, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> This is an excellent direction we're going in. Now to avoid banning from this site send a pic or video of that girl's nudes



I'll consider it
Meanwhile, enjoy my miniscule wrist:


----------



## dogtown (Mar 25, 2019)

Zero said:


> I'll consider it
> Meanwhile, enjoy my miniscule wrist:




In b4 ban for brag lol


----------



## Zero (Mar 25, 2019)

dogtown said:


> In b4 ban for brag lol



I'm just doing what's asked for me, like the submissive dog that I am... :/


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Mar 25, 2019)

Zero said:


> I'll consider it
> Meanwhile, enjoy my miniscule wrist:




Based if u do boyo. Mods watch this so we can remind him later


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Mar 25, 2019)

this thread is very suicide inducing for very large % of userbase


Zero said:


> I'm just doing what's asked for me, like the submissive dog that I am... :/


----------



## Zero (Mar 25, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> this thread is very suicide inducing for very large % of userbase



Girls get boring trust me


----------



## dogtown (Mar 25, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> this thread is very suicide inducing for very large % of userbase
> 
> View attachment 34031
> 
> View attachment 34032



Lol


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 25, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> this thread is very suicide inducing for very large % of userbase
> 
> View attachment 34031
> 
> View attachment 34032


Meanwhile @badromance ate out a hooker


----------



## Zeus (Mar 25, 2019)

Feminine chad. Just get your game to Evil Stifler's level and you will be getting bitches left and right.


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Mar 25, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Become Orb 2.0. Post a video like the vid below and you could become as popular as him but idk if you mog orb because his eye area is out of this world and his tan as well as angular lower third is fucking good.




He looks so stiff and lifeless in that video


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Mar 25, 2019)

Zero said:


> Girls get boring trust me



i didnt mean myself


----------



## Zero (Mar 25, 2019)

dogtown said:


> You have bad teath or something?
> 
> 
> I’ll try find his pics, Nordic looked chaddy too



I thought he was talking about orb, google his smile

My teeth are fine I'll look for a pic


----------



## theropeking (Mar 25, 2019)

dogtown said:


> You have bad teath or something?
> 
> 
> I’ll try find his pics, Nordic looked chaddy too








lastplaneoutofsydney and 666 are the only two definitively gl people on psl


i have seen basically everyone either by asking them or asking others (lol @ muh confidentiality) 666 i didn't feel like i had to validate him too much. he knew, i knew. it was just something that was




lookism.net











666 is such a mysterious enigma


I just want to know all about him tbh




lookism.net










I'll admit it, I had moderately homosexual feelings for @666


at least for awhile, even in spite of his bullying/harassment of me, and the fact that I've never seen his face. tbh No homo btw




lookism.net










is itwontbeme the biggest undercover slayer on this site


acts like hes autistic but is 8+ 6,3 mexican slayer excluding occams obviously




lookism.net





Some people say that 666 is u/itwontbemes alt but apparently they arent the same and 666 mogs itwontbeme

This is u/itwontbeme


----------



## dogtown (Mar 25, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> i didnt mean myself



BRAG ADMIN BAN


----------



## Zero (Mar 25, 2019)

dogtown said:


> BRAG ADMIN BAN



Ban that fakecel from our glorious forum!


----------



## Deleted member 1084 (Mar 25, 2019)

Zero said:


> I'll consider it
> Meanwhile, enjoy my miniscule wrist:



God I wish that was me


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Mar 25, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Meanwhile @badromance ate out a hooker
> 
> View attachment 34033



He was so proud of it aswell


----------



## Zero (Mar 25, 2019)

Paretocel said:


> God I wish that was me



Are you a chick or a fag?


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 25, 2019)

Paretocel said:


> God I wish that was me


Keep losing weight boyo you've got a great profile and 3/4s


----------



## Deleted member 1084 (Mar 25, 2019)

Zero said:


> Are you a chick or a fag?


I'm not a female 


Alarico8 said:


> Keep losing weight boyo you've got a great profile and 3/4s


Thanks m8


----------



## Coping (Mar 25, 2019)

Streamable Video


Watch this video on Streamable.




streamable.com












Streamable - free video publishing


Check out this video on Streamable using your phone, tablet or desktop.




streamable.com





THE IN MOTION CONTEST STARTS NOW! What is your response to this @Zero?

In before I get banned cuz idk how to put NSFW or whatever tag on iPhone JFL ?? @Arceus300


----------



## theropeking (Mar 25, 2019)

Zero said:


> Are you a chick or a fag?



Post the sex tape


----------



## Zero (Mar 25, 2019)

Paretocel said:


> I'm not a female
> 
> Thanks m8



Sorry pal I don't swing that way


----------



## theropeking (Mar 25, 2019)

Coping said:


> Streamable Video
> 
> 
> Watch this video on Streamable.
> ...



Lmao


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Mar 25, 2019)

Coping said:


> Streamable Video
> 
> 
> Watch this video on Streamable.
> ...



dickcel


----------



## Zero (Mar 25, 2019)

Coping said:


> Streamable Video
> 
> 
> Watch this video on Streamable.
> ...



I didn't wanna see a fucking penis LOL
U win mr. low inhib


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 25, 2019)

Coping said:


> Streamable Video
> 
> 
> Watch this video on Streamable.
> ...


----------



## dogtown (Mar 25, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Fuck his micro penis is visible at the beginning. LMAO



Caging hard


Dick mogs me it’s time to rope


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Mar 25, 2019)

Coping said:


> Streamable Video
> 
> 
> Watch this video on Streamable.
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 1084 (Mar 25, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Fuck his micro penis is visible at the beginning. LMAO


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Mar 25, 2019)

Zero said:


> I didn't wanna see a fucking penis LOL
> U win mr. low inhib



i told this guy is legit autist level low-inhib


----------



## Zeus (Mar 25, 2019)

Coping said:


> Streamable Video
> 
> 
> Watch this video on Streamable.
> ...


I might turn gay ngl.


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Mar 25, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Caging hard
> 
> 
> Dick mogs me it’s time to rope



Legit??? so sorry boyo


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 25, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Dick mogs me it’s time to rope


Jfl over


----------



## dogtown (Mar 25, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> Legit???? Sorry boyo
> 
> View attachment 34039



Dickcel = truecel


----------



## Deleted member 1084 (Mar 25, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> i told this guy is legit autist level low-inhib


It is well and truly over it you are not as autistic and low-inhib as Arceus


----------



## Coping (Mar 25, 2019)

MESSAGE FROM ARCBRAH:

he says his dick is small cuz he didn’t have a boner for dick cels interested


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 25, 2019)

Coping said:


> MESSAGE FROM ARCBRAH:
> 
> he says his dick is small cuz he didn’t have a boner for dick cels interested


Cope


----------



## Zeus (Mar 25, 2019)

Coping said:


> MESSAGE FROM ARCBRAH:
> 
> he says his dick is small cuz he didn’t have a boner for dick cels interested


Tell him that I can give him the biggest one ?


----------



## Sizzurp (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## dogtown (Mar 25, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


>




Gif god


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Mar 25, 2019)

arcerus's ego can't take what happened today and is going to post a picture of his erect dick within the next 24 hours. mark my words


----------



## RichardSpencel (Mar 25, 2019)

*GET MOGGED GAYCUCK








Streamable Video


Watch this video on Streamable.




streamable.com




*


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 25, 2019)

Orb's faggot twin/10


----------



## heroinfather (Mar 25, 2019)

Very good looking. The fact that the meme arc bro thinks he is comparable to you is kind of funny


----------



## Autist (Mar 25, 2019)

Lumbersexual said:


> Slayers everywhere on this forum. Like a better version of Orb


Orb mogs him


----------



## Coping (Mar 26, 2019)

heroinfather said:


> Very good looking. The fact that the meme arc bro thinks he is comparable to you is kind of funny


Cope Arcbrah already mogged him in motion jfl look at the videos


----------



## heroinfather (Mar 26, 2019)

Coping said:


> Cope Arcbrah already mogged him in motion jfl look at the videos


you are forcing the meme too much bro


----------



## Coping (Mar 26, 2019)

heroinfather said:


> you are forcing the meme too much bro


Keep coping nigger no one on this site has mogged him in motion so far








Streamable - free video publishing


Check out this video on Streamable using your phone, tablet or desktop.




streamable.com


----------



## goff2 (Mar 26, 2019)

Zero said:


> I'm not that good at comparing so I can't say anything here
> 
> ...so what do you say @goff2 let's hit the clubs and see what happens!


I’m there, what you need guys?


----------



## Coping (Mar 26, 2019)

goff2 said:


> I’m there, what you need guys?


Post in motion video from 5 feet away boyo


----------



## Deleted member 1139 (Mar 26, 2019)

Coping said:


> Streamable Video
> 
> 
> Watch this video on Streamable.
> ...


Wtf is wrong with him lmao? He literally has his cock out in the first video, I nearly died from caging.


----------



## Coping (Mar 26, 2019)

Mujahid said:


> Wtf is wrong with him lmao? He literally has his cock out in the first video, I nearly died from caging.


JFL  Low inhib maxxing bro this is the level of inhib we need


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 26, 2019)

Mujahid said:


> Wtf is wrong with him lmao? He literally has his cock out in the first video, I nearly died from caging.


In this life, NT is genetics, looks is genetic, and genetic = everything.
Cope or rope.


----------



## Coping (Mar 26, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> In this life, NT is genetics, looks is genetic, and genetic = everything.
> Cope or rope.


Brutal blackpill


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 26, 2019)

OP just please fucking rope


----------



## Vanillestorms (Mar 26, 2019)

theropeking said:


> lastplaneoutofsydney and 666 are the only two definitively gl people on psl
> 
> 
> i have seen basically everyone either by asking them or asking others (lol @ muh confidentiality) 666 i didn't feel like i had to validate him too much. he knew, i knew. it was just something that was
> ...


ItWontBeMe is an alt of 666. 666 is a Balkancel.


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 26, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> View attachment 34003
> View attachment 34004
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong, but @goff2 looks better to me


goff mogs vetter coloring and harmony, the blonde guy has long midface his ratios are trash but still very gl, GOFF mogs because of perfect gandy coloring, light eyes tan dark hair mogs any blonde guy on the planet
+ arcbrah actually mogs both, he is a big skulled dom prettyboy with insane ntness and low inhibness


----------



## dodt (Mar 26, 2019)

Nearly died from laugh at that level of authentic autism


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 26, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> goff mogs vetter coloring and harmony, the blonde guy has long midface his ratios are trash but still very gl, GOFF mogs because of perfect gandy coloring, light eyes tan dark hair mogs any blonde guy on the planet
> + arcbrah actually mogs both, he is a big skulled dom prettyboy with insane ntness and low inhibness


OP's one of those examples where people massively over-hype a new gl person imho. Like when @AstroSky first arrived and was told he was model-tier, when I was told I was 7.5 PSL. He's a very good looking guy. Great angularity. Very strong upper third, good lower third though his jaw might be a slight bit wide and his chin a little short. Both very far above average though for sure. But a midface that detracts. Sub-optimal nose and an underwhelming eye area. I don't see how anyone could say he's better looking than @goff2. 6.5 PSL is fair, circa 1 in 50 to 1 in 100.


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 26, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> OP's one of those examples where people massively over-hype a new gl person imho. Like when @AstroSky first arrived and was told he was model-tier, when I was told I was 7.5 PSL. He's a very good looking guy for sure. Great angularity. Very strong upper third, good lower third though his jaw might be a slight bit wide and his chin a little short. Both very far above average though for sure. But a midface that detracts. Sub-optimal nose and an underwhelming eye area. I don't see how anyone could say he's better looking than @goff2. 6.5 PSL is fair, circa 1 in 50 to 1 in 100.


yes exactly, muh hollow cheeks or muh shit, astrosky was an ugly emo who people worshipped because of his nice jaw he had a recessed chin and shitty harmony with a very ugly non defined nose + shit hair
this guy here is definitely good looking but his midface is literal trash his chin is short and most likely recessed thats why he only posts front view.
goff on the other hand has ideal coloring good ratios and eye area halo + frame and height,
arcbrah in my opinion would outslay them all in a club, his skull is massive and he is handsome unique looks like marlon brando + low inhib and NT + statusmaxxed what a fucking slayer i mire him, i rarely do that but i know a slayer when i see one.


----------



## Sizzurp (Mar 26, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> OP's one of those examples where people massively over-hype a new gl person imho. Like when @AstroSky first arrived and was told he was model-tier, when I was told I was 7.5 PSL. He's a very good looking guy. Great angularity. Very strong upper third, good lower third though his jaw might be a slight bit wide and his chin a little short. Both very far above average though for sure. But a midface that detracts. Sub-optimal nose and an underwhelming eye area. I don't see how anyone could say he's better looking than @goff2. 6.5 PSL is fair, circa 1 in 50 to 1 in 100.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 26, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> after all the memeing people literally believe arcbrah is some super good looking guy. he's good looking, but not chad or chad-lite. on the other hand OP is actual chad-lite
> 
> also, about arcbrah thing, why a lot of people think hes good looking is called the "illusory of truth" effect, its a physchological tactic media/politicians/marketing use
> 
> View attachment 34020








high iq


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 26, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> yes exactly, muh hollow cheeks or muh shit, astrosky was an ugly emo who people worshipped because of his nice jaw he had a recessed chin and shitty harmony with a very ugly non defined nose + shit hair
> this guy here is definitely good looking but his midface is literal trash his chin is short and most likely recessed thats why he only posts front view.
> goff on the other hand has ideal coloring good ratios and eye area halo + frame and height,
> arcbrah in my opinion would outslay them all in a club, his skull is massive and he is handsome unique looks like marlon brando + low inhib and NT + statusmaxxed what a fucking slayer i mire him, i rarely do that but i know a slayer when i see one.


His chin actually is slightly recessed. You could see it in his original 3/4ish picture. His midface wasn't trash tier on it's own per se, but probably a little below average. Hollow cheeks are a massive halo though. They stop @goff2 from looking like he has a potato jaw.

@AstroSky's problem was his long midface ratio, something like 0.9. Messed with his harmony seriously badly. Still a very good-looking guy though.


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 26, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> His chin actually is slightly recessed. You could see it in his original 3/4ish picture. His midface wasn't trash tier on it's own per se, but probably a little below average. Hollow cheeks are a massive halo though. They stop @goff2 from looking like he has a potato jaw.
> 
> @AstroSky's problem was his long midface ratio, something like 0.9. Messed with his harmony seriously badly. Still a very good-looking guy though.


fwhr boyo, it is everything


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 26, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> fwhr boyo, it is everything


I think it's more to do with the actual measurements tbh. I'd rather have a tall skull with average width than a shorter skull with average width. You want a big fucking face, height-wise and width-wise. Having a slightly tall nose and an average / slightly below average philtrum length, combined with wide zygos and a decent IPD is ideal.


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 26, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> I think it's more to do with the actual measurements tbh. I'd rather have a tall skull with average width than a shorter skull with average width. You want a big fucking face, height-wise and width-wise. Having a slightly tall nose and an average / slightly below average philtrum length, combined with wide zygos and a decent IPD is ideal.


yes, not stupid hollow cheeks


----------



## LightingFraud (Mar 26, 2019)

theropeking said:


> lastplaneoutofsydney and 666 are the only two definitively gl people on psl
> 
> 
> i have seen basically everyone either by asking them or asking others (lol @ muh confidentiality) 666 i didn't feel like i had to validate him too much. he knew, i knew. it was just something that was
> ...



LastPlaneOutofSydney was 100% the best looking user I've ever seen on PSL. Cool guy too


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 26, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> yes, not stupid hollow cheeks


Hollow cheeks are a striking feature, similar to light eyes. People overestimate them both. Ideally you'd have them, but they don't carry a face. They're only relevant for differentiating between people that are already Chad-tier. At that point the change is almost redundant.


----------



## goff2 (Mar 26, 2019)

I’m normal looking guys, i only have good cheekbones and nice skin. Btw i’m not capable of taking a good videos from 5 feet, with my arm i only set the phone far as 2 feet. And i cannot also record it with a natural light. But i have that selfie, so you can see me not from the front


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 26, 2019)

goff2 said:


> I’m normal looking guys, i only have good cheekbones and nice skin. Btw i’m not capable of taking a good videos from 5 feet, with my arm i only set the phone far as 2 feet. And i cannot also record it with a natural light. But i have that selfie, so you can see me not from the front
> View attachment 34194


this still mogs OP lol


----------



## goff2 (Mar 26, 2019)

Sadl


future chadlite said:


> this still mogs OP lol


sadly i taken it with a distance of 2 feet, so there Is some distortion. But the light is on the back, so no fraud


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 26, 2019)

goff2 said:


> I’m normal looking guys, i only have good cheekbones and nice skin. Btw i’m not capable of taking a good videos from 5 feet, with my arm i only set the phone far as 2 feet. And i cannot also record it with a natural light. But i have that selfie, so you can see me not from the front
> View attachment 34194


Everyone thinks they look awful in videos, nothing to worry about. You need better hair and the eyebrows could be better but that aside everything is v good. Maybe a slightly smaller nose too. But at this point we're picking away at minor aesthetic flaws. Your face has virtually no failos and several very good features. You're somewhere around 6.75 to 7 PSL, which translates to about 1 in 300.


----------



## goff2 (Mar 26, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Everyone thinks they look awful in videos, nothing to worry about. You need better hair and the eyebrows could be better but that aside everything is v good. Maybe a slightly smaller nose too. But at this point we're picking away at minor aesthetic flaws. Your face has virtually no failos and several very good features. You're somewhere around 6.75 to 7 PSL, which translates to about 1 in 300.


Yeah i’m programming rhino and something with the eyebrowns, i need them. Also i’m waiting to pull off my fucking teeth device


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 26, 2019)

goff2 said:


> Yeah i’m programming rhino and something with the eyebrowns, i need them. Also i’m waiting to pull off my fucking teeth device


Honestly mate you're at the point now where you're pretty much looksmaxxed and it's almost not worth the effort. You're looking at very minor changes that would hardly impact your PSL. If you've got the means or you're genuinely insecure about how you look, go for it, but otherwise it's a big investment with little return.


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 26, 2019)

Chad dick-sucking fest thread srs


----------



## manlet cUnt (Mar 26, 2019)

Coping said:


> Streamable Video
> 
> 
> Watch this video on Streamable.
> ...


 was gonna talk shit about his small french prick but then i remembered mines the same size


----------



## Sizzurp (Mar 26, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> Chad dick-sucking fest thread srs


----------



## goff2 (Mar 26, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Honestly mate you're at the point now where you're pretty much looksmaxxed and it's almost not worth the effort. You're looking at very minor changes that would hardly impact your PSL. If you've got the means or you're genuinely insecure about how you look, go for it, but otherwise it's a big investment with little return.


My nose hold me back from approccing girls in real life, i will get done it for sure


----------

